# Pipe Organ Music



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings Haunters. I'm on a search for creepy pipe organ music and was wondering if anyone knows of any sites to get my fix?! I know of Tecotta & Fugue, Funeral March of the Marionettes, etc, but am trying to find something eerie but not the same ol' stuff. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :voorhees:


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I use a organ cd I bought from Rusty Knife which I think are sold on Rustyknife.com or at scare factoy. I like it alot. :jol:


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I have both of rusty knifes cd's,great stuff. Fiend4halloween,PM me your email,i have a pretty good collection of creepy / haunted organist music.
I have closed shop for the Turkey week & am working on getting all my sound effects & music on a file share site for all,but i can send you what i have now.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I sent the pm Dark, thanks so much.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

How different do you want? If you're looking for something that nobody else has, try these; 
Symphony 1 for Organ, Opus 14 by Vierne (Prelude Section)
Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue in E Minor, Op. 127, by Reger (section I, the Introduction and Passacaglia, but the Fugue is pretty creepy too)
Introduction and Passacaglia in F minor, for organ, Op. 63, also by Reger 
Really, your best bet for classical creepy organ music is anything by Vierne or Reger.

There's also a great Funeral March for Organ at the Hedstorm site;HERE (look under "Sound Effects", then "Haunt Music"

I know that the songs I mentioned are available on itunes. Otherwise, you might try Amazon.


----------



## VAMP 5 (Nov 4, 2008)

you need to look at the Bachbusters 
cd it Rocks!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the info guys, it's really appreciated !


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*organ music*

The organ music from THE GHOST AND MR. CHICKEN is really cool.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> The organ music from THE GHOST AND MR. CHICKEN is really cool.


I heartily agree.

Now that you've mentioned it, anyone know if that music has a name? I'd really like to find a longer, cleaner version than the one recorded from the movie.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

using midi and sonar you could prolly turn most midis to pipe organ music


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

It's called the haunted organ.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*The Haunted Organ*

I have the track from the haunted organ if you want it. It's only about one minute long. Let me know.



Mr_Chicken said:


> I heartily agree.
> 
> Now that you've mentioned it, anyone know if that music has a name? I'd really like to find a longer, cleaner version than the one recorded from the movie.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Too funny you mention that one,i always loved Don knotts in that movie,& was one of the 1st in the sets that i sent you....LOL Not sure if that was the movie cut or off the album / cd one.


----------

